# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Cane Toads

## Wombat2

Anyone have any tricks for keeping cane toads out of your pool? (obviously directed at Queenslanders  :Wink:  )

----------


## lbg

build your pool in Victoria?  :Wink:

----------


## China

12gauge

----------


## ScroozAdmin

personal preference is a 9 iron  :Biggrin:  
I'd be interested in a solution also, friend of mine has had a couple jammed up the kreepy pipe.

----------


## Bedford



----------


## Wombat2

Forget the cane toads - now the 2 large water dragons running around on the BOTTOM of the pool and the 2 meter green tree snake taking regular dips  looking for frogs - now that keeps you on the look out   :Shock:

----------


## Allen James

> Anyone have any tricks for keeping cane toads out of your pool? (obviously directed at Queenslanders  )

   Pools are new to me, but I do know about backyards.  The toads seem to be attracted to lights and wet things to hide under, and dog food. Well, thats my experience anyway. If I had a few sheets of cardboard lying in the rain for a couple of days - sure enough - there would be a couple of cane toads under it.
<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  I found the best way to stop the mongrels access to back yards was to make sure every gap in the fencing around the property was sealed tight.   Seek out every hole, nook and cranny; every space under the fence and every gap, and seal them. Gates need gate closers attached and rubber seals along the bottom to stop toads coming through. You need to make the entire perimeter almost water tight.  :Wink: 
<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  I feed my Border Collie late at night.  If I feed him in the daytime he leaves some in the bowl and that attracts the pests.   Most wolves do their hunting in the night, so maybe this makes sense.   :Biggrin: <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:   I have a few young tenants from various places, and many are very frightened by toads, cockroaches, etc.  So I have to go to a lot of trouble to keep the properties free of these pests.

----------


## Wombat2

Thanks Allen - but when you live in a semi rual area on over an acre and you have a creek cutting through the property and you back onto State Forest - fence ? what fence? 
Guess we just have to learn to live with the beasties

----------


## Allen James

> Thanks Allen - but when you live in a semi rual area on over an acre and you have a creek cutting through the property and you back onto State Forest - fence ? what fence?  Guess we just have to learn to live with the beasties

    Sorry – I was imagining a suburban property.  :Biggrin:    I’ve seen a few good cane toad traps on TV, though I never made one. Here is a commercial one you can buy, which uses bait:  http://www.toadtrap.com.au/    This one is rented out by a council, and uses lights to attract insects, which in turn attract the toads:   http://www.byron.nsw.gov.au/weeds-an...ne-toads/traps    This one looks good – the woman found that UV black lights and mating calls work well to lure the toads.   http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au...5139_news.html    I’ll bet if you contact Jennifer Davis she’ll email you a recording of the mating calls, and some plans for that trap, which you can make using chicken wire.    <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:

----------


## Blocklayer

Get onto Dazza [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFFOodz5NtU"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame] 
It might just be Baz 
:

----------


## Wombat2

:Lolabove:   I found out Bazza doesn't like half a bag of pool salt poured over him when trying to hide on the bottom of the pool - infact he was a bit stiff about it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## brada

> Forget the cane toads - now the 2 large water dragons running around on the BOTTOM of the pool and the 2 meter green tree snake taking regular dips  looking for frogs - now that keeps you on the look out

  Ever thought of charging admission for wildlife encounters!? throw in a baby croc, scatter a few roos and an emu around, crack a coldie and wait for the tourists to come. Oh and maybe some toad wallets as souvenirs  :Biggrin:

----------


## Allen James

> Get onto Dazza YouTube- Broadcast Yourself. 
> It might just be Baz 
> :

  That was a bloody great cartoon - thanks.   
They certainly love dog's bowls - that's for sure.

----------


## Naf

Here ya go  Cat food 'the secret to stopping cane toads' | News.com.au

----------

